# What's wrong with me?!?



## KimC2005 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't really know how to explain this very well so please bear with me. I have been feeling like such an angry person lately. It seems like I just snap at everybody for any little thing. I don't feel like I have had a normal day in about 3 months. I will start out my day fine and then its like something inside of me goes snap and I start getting these feelings of anger and resentment. I seem to have freak out moments too when things are high stress and I feel out of control a lot of times. I am pretty sure I have panic attacks or anxiety issues. If something goes wrong I tend to freak. I feel so grouchy and like I have all this pent up anger. I mainly am really grouchy with my family. My mom gets the brunt of it a lot. Part of it I think could be that she can be a little overbearing sometimes. We have a great relationship and everything, but sometimes she still treats me like I am 12. I tend to get really upset with her quickly and snap at her a lot. I get into arguments with my younger sister too, because I feel like she takes advantage of my parents. Daniel gets my grouchiness too. I feel like I have to do something about this soon before I just turn everybody off. I don't really know what to do. I feel like I am being such a selfish person and treating everybody like crap. I don't want to keep going on like this, but I can't seem to do anything to help make this any better.. What do I do??


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 13, 2006)

Ever think you could have a conditon called BiPolar Disorder? This mental disorder causes extreme changes in mood... Flying off the handle is one sympton of this disorder..... Please talk to a healthcare professional.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Dec 13, 2006)

i been having that too. for example i get mad at my boyfriend for little things and im in a bad mood the whole day and im snapping at everybody that says something to me. i think its just because im sick or because i think my boyfriend should treat me a little better. this happens to me like a week out of the month or every two months


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah. It's not all the time, but I just haven't been feeling good. I have a lot of medical issues, so I know this plays into it some. I have chronic migraines too and sometimes that gets me upset because I just dont feel "normal"


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 13, 2006)

HealthyPlace.com Mental Health Communities maybe this might help Don't be ashamed if it turns out you are diagnosed with BiPolar Disorder. It is more common than you think.....


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know...I don't think you sound Bipolar (just had a midterm on the diagnostic criteria, which doesn't mean a ton). If you're feeling more irritable than usual lately, I suggest you go see a psychologist (not a psychiatrist). They can go through different tests and criteria with you to determine if this is just a normal response to the stresses of the season or if there's something more going on here.

Question: do you find yourself often getting more irritable during the winter? Have you noticed any patterns to your annoyance?


----------



## sealsm (Dec 13, 2006)

I would talk to someone - general doctor, psychologist, whoever - for sure. I had bad mood swings for a while that was tied into hormone levels, and the doctor was able to help. You shouldn't deal with this on your own. I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 13, 2006)

It also sounds to me like bipolar disorder. I have it and my mom does too and I snap at people for just saying anything to me. I hate it and it's very hard to deal with, but medicine helps a lot.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont think you are bipolar. You basically just said what your problem is and maybe you need to speak to your mom about it.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

I snap at people for no reason too, and I don't have Bipolar I or II. I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Seasonal Affective Disorder. As there is less and less daylight, my mood becomes worse and worse and I tend to get irritable. Irritability is a symptom of many different clinical disorders.

The reason I suggest you go to a psychologist (or an MFT or LCSW), Kim, is because you say you want to get/feel better, but you're not able to make a change on your own. They can help you identify what's going on and can set up a treatment plan that can resolve your symptoms. Unless you have to for insurance purposes, I don't recommend going to a medical doctor first because they're likely to just give you medication. For a great deal of mental disorders, traditional therapy can be as effective as medication and in the long run there is a lower risk of relapse because you're learning behaviors that help keep it at bay. Of course, there are some disorders with a biological component and a psychologist (PhD or PsyD), MFT, or LCSW can assess that and refer you to your medical doctor or to a psychiatrist if they feel medication is indicated.

Sorry...I know that was kind of off tpoic. If you have any questions about how to find a mental health professional (or any other Qs), feel free to PM me!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

You don't sound bipolar to me, you just sound like you're stressed out and having difficulty dealing with it. It happens to the best of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would suggest seeing a psychologist and maybe try exercising or meditation/prayer daily to help relieve the stress you may be experiencing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't believe you have Bipolar either. It is too easy to say someone is Bipolar just because they are snappy and frustrated. To be diagnosed, there are a several things one must meet to fit the criteria when being diagnosed by a certified Psyschiatrist.

You might have a low grade depression, possibly caused by weather changes or hormones. Talking to a doctor will give you more insight. He/she might start you on a low dosage anti depressant to see if you feel better.

It takes at least 6 weeks to notice if an anti depressant helps, so be patient

You did mention that being around your family sets you off more.

Do you feel safer around your family and therefore can react strongly with them.

Or is your underlying anger as is result of specific family issues?

These are ideas you can discuss with your doctor and or councellor.

Even if you get a medication that helps you cope, you will still need someone to help you learn to react in healthier ways when you get stressed out.

Behaviour Cognitive Therapy is what I am referring to. Lots of info on the Internet if you want to take a peek.

Anyways, best of luck honey - big hugs to you.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd go to the doctor and discuss it with him... Didn't you say you're engaged previously in another thread? If so, if could be subconscious stress of planning a wedding, or whatever else you have going on. I get like that from time to time, and I have no reasonable explanation as to why. I've previous seen a psychotherapist regarding my anxiety and panic attacks, and I'm all better now. I wish you the best in figuring this out and taking care of it!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think you're bipolar either, with so much stress and sickness it's easy to get irritable and stressed. May be you should take a break and medidate a little. I agree with going to the doctor too, but sometimes doctors just want to prescribe depression or stress pills, so I'd say go to a psychologist, someone you can talk to and help you determine what's really going on.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

A previous psychologist I went to helped me learn how to deal with my SAD and now I don't wear sunglasses during the winter at all and I feel better overall. My current psychologist has been great and I now barely meet the diagnostic criteria for GAD. Seeing a psychologist can help you adjust to and learn how to handle life's stresses.


----------



## lummerz (Dec 13, 2006)

I know the feeling! I'm the same way with my mum (my mum is tempermental and accuses me of things..main reason why we fight a lot) in addition i find that something will happen in my day and Snap! but part of it is there is a bigger issue that i'm not dealing with..and it could be various things...but i think for that...i would need to speak with a therapist ...but more often than not..that is what it is..a underlying issue..


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 13, 2006)

I check out the site! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wouldn't be ashamed if I was diagnosed with BiPolar and I am not trying to be in denial or anything, but I need to talk to a mental health professional before I just assume thats what I have. Some of the signs match up, but there is definitely a lot that don't.

Hey Jessica. I do seem more irritable in the winter, especially since my body tends to hurt more in the winter. I can also see patterns in my annoyance. I tend to get the most annoyed in the morning getting ready. I know that I am not happy with the way I look a lot of the time and this carries over. Sometimes, my annoyance is with myself and other people just get the brunt of it.

When I am not around my family or Daniel I don't really snap at people or act in this irritable way. I don't seem to have these issues being around people outside of my family. However, I do have high anxiety being in crowded places or around a lot of people at once. I do not get snappy or angry with people though, but I just shut down and kind of withdraw in myself. Also, I do have a lot of anger associated with some family issues and I wonder if I just don't know how to cope with it properly.

Yeah. I am engaged. We are planning a wedding, but not anytime soon. I haven't even really done anything to plan yet. I do think a lot of it is attributed to stress.

Thanks Jessica for all your advice. I'll definitely PM you because I have some questions..


----------



## Artisticchik (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok I am not going to take the time to read all of the replies....but I am confident that many people have made implications to Bi-Polar Disorder.

I will simply chuckle and say, while what you described "May" and I use that loosely; be a symptom of Bi-Polar disorder, if this is an isolated incident in your life and is not an established pattern of behavior, then I would chuck that right out the window.

Our society just loves to pin labels on people,...just like they do their clothing,...and often prematurely rush to judgement. I apologize for the utter foolishness that seems to run rampant in our society like an unleashed pack of rabid hounds.

I will suggest some simple things that may sound overly simplistic, but alot of times they are things that may be common place to us and get overlooked.

Are you pregnant?

Have you had any test run on your hormones to be sure there are not levels that are out of balance?

Have you recently changed birth control or changed, started or stopped any medications?

If so then the obvious thing to do would be to investigate further into which ever applies.

And last but not least.... Maybe you just need someone to listen to you. Alot of times EVEN PEOPLE WITHOUT personality disorders, emotional handicaps, and learning disabilities reach the end of their rope and I think people tend to forget that. It seems like the world wants to lable anyone that admits to having difficulties coping as someone mentally ill. In essesnce it is like the world is telling us that we should be ashamed for not handling whatever life throws at us with grace. For this reason, many people who truely do have a mental illness fail to get help for it because they are embarassed by what people are going to think. Truth is people have already formed an opinion about you whether you seek help or not. Usually people with the biggest opinions yet offer no real help to a situation rarely matter in the grand scheme of things anyways.

Admitting that poop stinks and life is hard sometimes is not a weakness, it is admirable and honest. We all need help and someone to lend and ear from time to time. Todays society as a whole tends to be very self obsessed and neglects the cries of others for companionship. We have let our problems become so big that it is impossible to see the importance of anyone elses problems. This is turn causes us to not be able to position ourselves to be a solution to a problem on any level. Perhaps you have not had anyone around in your life for a while that truly listened and expressed any genuine concern for how you felt or what you thought. This over long periods of time can harden our hearts and cause us to impulsively strike out at the people we love as a protection mechanism.

This post has gotten way deep and way long but if you ever want someone to just hear you out, I can always offer at least that...and offer it unbegrudgingly.

I hope by the time you read this that you are already feeling better.

Have a great Holiday!

Steffie


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 15, 2006)

Steffie- I think your advice was wonderful- completely agree.


----------



## han (Dec 16, 2006)

i couldnt agree more^^


----------



## Nox (Dec 16, 2006)

Steffie,

I think you hit the nail on the head with that one. Well said.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh I have those moments too. I'll be ok for weeks at a time and then something inside of me snaps and I get real angry at the world. I know a lot of it is family-related stress and sometimes, I do wish I could see a therapist or something, but never do.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 17, 2006)

Well said Steff.


----------

